# getting dry cured bacon crIspy



## rgjujitsu (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello all I'm opening a restaurant in Florida and I have worked out a good recipe for the flavor of the bacon but I'm having a hard time to get crIspy.   It has a ham like texture which I like but I want crIspy for burgers.   I'm doing a seven day dry cure with pink salt,  kosher,  sugar,  garlic,  and pickling spice.   After that I soak in twice changed cold water for eight hours.   I then dry it off and smoke for roughly three hours at 225 in cook shack 008 I think is the model.   The little one.   Any tips for getting crisper?   Thanks everyone!


----------



## rgjujitsu (Jun 5, 2014)

20140605_061827.jpg



__ rgjujitsu
__ Jun 5, 2014


----------



## alblancher (Jun 5, 2014)

Why do you soak in cold water.   I just brush the extra salt and cure off, maybe do a quick rinse, let dry and then smoke.   I thought the whole idea of doing a dry cure was to reduce the amount of moisture in the bacon?

Not sure about the ham like texture either but that's just me and I am sure there will be a lot of opinions and advice offered.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2014)

Dry cured bacon needs a little oil in the pan...  I would use lard.....  also a little water to get the fat starting to melt will help....   Have you tried baking it in an oven at 350 for 20-30 minutes....  depends on the thickness of bacon etc....  that's how we cook our bacon now.....   UMMMMM   good.....

I have had the same  problem with dry curing bacon......


----------



## rgjujitsu (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks fellas.   I soak in water because otherwise it'll be way too salty.   Do you think wet cure would help?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2014)

Try the wet cure......  the bacon will have a different texture.......    You must be getting "non enhanced" bellies....   My meat guy has the option of purchasing injected or non injected bellies for me.....   I buy the non injected bellies and wet cure them...  I have tried dry curing them and they come out very dry as any moisture is pulled from them with the cure/salt/seasonings etc....  it is very little moisture but the results in the finished belly is noticeable....


----------



## rgjujitsu (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you will do


----------

